# Pulse Sensor Amped Plugin



## 01F0 (Mar 15, 2016)

01F0 submitted a new resource:

Pulse Sensor Amped Plugin - Shows your heart rate by using data from the Pulse Sensor Amped component.



> This is a plugin for OBS Studio that listens to data from Pulse Sensor Amped using the serial data provided from the Arduino example.
> The pulse sensor data is displayed as a component in OBS Studio. As for now, only the heart rate BPM is shown.
> 
> Here's what it looks like (video here):...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## gasiobida (Apr 14, 2016)

I use the 64bit. sorry, but can you upload 64-bit?


----------



## 01F0 (May 18, 2016)

gasiobida said:


> I use the 64bit. sorry, but can you upload 64-bit?


Sorry, didn't notice this until now. I'll see what I can do!


----------



## 01F0 (May 21, 2016)

01F0 updated Pulse Sensor Amped Plugin with a new update entry:

Added 64-bit build and a new 'top record heart rate' row. Also fixed thread bug.



> * Added a 64-bit version of the plugin.
> 
> * Added a row where you can see the highest heart rate achieved so far.
> 
> * Fixed thread related bug where the plugin didn't exit despite hiding it/removing it.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## 01F0 (May 29, 2016)

01F0 updated Pulse Sensor Amped Plugin with a new update entry:

Support for multiple instances, new settings



> * Added support for adding multiple instances of the plugin.
> 
> * It is now possible to pick a COM port in the Properties window for the plugin.
> 
> * Added setting for deciding whether the 'top record heart rate' should be shown or not.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## sneaky4oe (Jun 16, 2016)

Could you please give links to all needed hardware and show hot to plug those in for a noob?


----------



## DerDino (Aug 26, 2016)

Where do set the COM Port and the likes? Not really an OBS user myself so I'm a bit lost here.

Shouldn't be there an .ini or something like that? 

sensor->comPort = obs_data_get_string(settings, "comport");


----------



## Sataana (Nov 26, 2016)

Would love to see some more visuals to this, like the heart beating as shown in the Pulse Amped video on their website. Great for streaming horror games! :D Maybe even a soundbite that beeps / flatlines,


----------



## Blauerdrache87 (Nov 1, 2017)

For me OBS freezes after I connect the Arduino ...

The Arduino and the Pulse Sensor works great. Only not with OBS ...

Can that be that the new OBS version is not more compatible with plugin?


----------



## 01F0 (Nov 14, 2017)

Ooops, I didn't get any e-mail notifications for this thread, sorry. I'll go ahead and reply in case someone else comes along..

*sneaky4oe*: I think this video describes it pretty well: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82T_zBZQkOE

*DerDino*: No configuration file, there should be a comport setting in the Pulse Sensor Amped plugin window (in OBS).

*Sataana*: Yeah :D There are many fun possibilities! Nice sound idea, never thought of that.. :)

*Blauerdrache87*: Sorry, it's probably not compatible anymore. The latest release was for OBS 0.14.0. I moved along to start working on a Bluetooth version.. But if you still need help with it I could probably help you! :) I'll put up a Discord server, let me know if you need help. Invite: 5vwUktv


----------

